# Job in Malaysia for russian TS



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Immigration Dept and most hiring managers evaluate an applicant based on best fit, not se- orientation. 

IT specialist is too general for a job description, I recommend that you narrow your skillset and experiences to find a good fit. 

Possessing 6 y exp you will likely be low-mid range, advisable to brush up your Bahasa language skills-do you have any?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

_kira_ said:


> I don't speak Bahasa.. And I think it's hard to find tutor for this language here(
> I told about my gender just to get understanding what kind of attitude I can meet in Malaysia.
> About my IT skills..
> I can send my CV.
> ...


you need to actively seek out companies & apply directly to them

if they want you then they will apply for the visa for you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

_kira_ said:


> can you share links? plz


no, sorry

I have no personal knowledge nor links with Malaysia at all


but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_companies_of_Malaysia


----------

